# My first dry ice Hash



## Sherrwood (Oct 15, 2014)

I took 5-6 ozs. combined product including 15-20% popcorn bud, 15-20% leaf material and the rest pure bud.
I froze it in my freezer for 72 hours.
I purchased bubble bags and a stainless steel pollen press.
Then I purchased 6lbs of dry ice.
I took 1/2 of the total product, about 2 1/2 - 3ozs and placed it into a 220 bag, took 3 lbs or 1/2 of the ice placed it on top of the product and let it sit for about a minute, the bag quickly became frosty on the outside.
Then, shake, shake, shake. 
I did this in 3 runs, the first was real blonde, as it started to get darker I stopped and gathered up the take in a pile, then shake shake shake again til that shade became darker, gather it up and a final shake which was clearly darker in a third pile.
I pressed them all into pucks.
The pucks in the photo are the last and darkest run, i'm saving the best for last as this is real strong in itself. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 15, 2014)

Third run pucks. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 15, 2014)

Sweet :48:


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 15, 2014)

Total take was about 67 grams.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 15, 2014)

That looks delish!


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 15, 2014)

Here are the first and second run pucks, you can clearly see a difference. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Wasom (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice dude looks like some bomb stuff.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 27, 2014)

Sherrwood said:


> Total take was about 67 grams.



10 grams per ounce????

Wouldn't that be considered an abnormally large return?

I have never done dry ice but I don't believe my bubble (ice water) hash every returns that much.

Nice job. Looks really sweet. Personally, I like the looks of the nice blonde 3rd run. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 27, 2014)

Another quick question comes to mind..... Can you roll and process this powder like Frenchi Cannoli does his bubble hash?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 27, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> 10 grams per ounce????
> 
> Wouldn't that be considered an abnormally large return?
> 
> ...


If I can get 8 grams of BHO from an ounce I don't see why he wouldn't get 10 grams of keif. There will be more plant material in the dry ice hash so a larger return should be expected.


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 28, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Another quick question comes to mind..... Can you roll and process this powder like Frenchi Cannoli does his bubble hash?



I don't know about that, this is the first time I've made this.
Before I press it into pucks it is powder so i'm sure it can be rolled or pressed in different ways.

As far as the take, it's true, 67 grams.
Keep in mind the 3rd run was the largest but also the darkest, it is not as sticky as the first and second runs, it's not as potent also.
In addition I used mostly pure bud, Critical Kush and Nebula.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 28, 2014)

Cool. I'll be trying this myself with some Critical Kush, very soon.

It's amazing to learn that out of 28 grams of pot, over 10 grams are trichchromes.


----------

